#ubuntu-us-or 2012-04-02
<nathwill> greetings all!
<nathwill> slangasek, qq re: pam if you're avail.
<nathwill> do you know if gnu sed and awk are avail at the time pam runs through it's postinst routine during a clean install?
<nathwill> ^or anyone else if ya know...
<slangasek> nathwill: yes, sed and awk are both Essential packages
<nathwill> frantastic
<nathwill> was asking because of bug 110287. think i've got a fix, but wasn't sure if the utils i'm using were available at that stage of an install
<lubotu1`> Launchpad bug 110287 in pam (Ubuntu) "Inclusion of /usr/local/games in PATH" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/110287
<nathwill> whoa, hi lubotu
<slangasek> yep, definitely :)
<nathwill> thankee, sai
<cy1> woo kernel 3.3.0
<nathwill> 2011 - the year version numbers ceased to mean anything
<nathwill> damn google anyways
<bkerensa> =o
<bkerensa> slangasek: does Foundations work on bluetooth bugs?
<bkerensa> I just got a Jabra v2 Halo headset and although it pairs just fine it does not show up in the sound settings so I cannot select it to handle my audio instead of the internal speakers or audiojack
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-04-03
<slangasek> bkerensa: nope, that's desktop team
<slangasek> bkerensa: does this headset support both hsp and a2dp profiles?
<bkerensa> slangasek: Unsure how I would determine that...
<bkerensa> bkero: any thoughts on holding a MozCoffee?
<bkero> bk	mozcoffee?
<bkerensa> bkero: https://wiki.mozilla.org/ReMo/SOPs/MozCoffee
<bkerensa> :)
<bkero> bkerensa: so organize something
<bkerensa> bkero: I plan on it :P
<bkerensa> bkero: just wondered if you had any thoughts on a good venue?
<bkero> bkerensa: something downtown
<bkerensa> k
<bkerensa> slangasek:  Bluetooth Profiles:  Hands Free Profile (HFP), Headset Profile (HSP), Advanced Audio Distribution Profile (A2DP)
<bkerensa> it has those
<slangasek> bkerensa: yep - so I think this is a regression in the GNOME sound preferences
<slangasek> bkerensa: the device is probably coming up configured in pulseaudio with a 'null' profile, and I don't think there's any way to fix this from gnome-control-center anymore
<slangasek> bkerensa: here's a script that I use locally to change my bluetooth headset prefs though, if you drop in your BT address it will probably do the job. http://paste.ubuntu.com/912394/
<bkerensa> slangasek: where is bt address located? :)
<slangasek> bkerensa: if you have the bluetooth indicator, click, Bluetooth Settings, click on the device
<bkerensa> slangasek: I click on indicator > BT Settings > Click on device then > ?
<bkerensa> no options to add this to the address
<slangasek> then the address is listed as part of the information in the right-hand panel
<slangasek> ?
<bkerensa> slangasek: yes it has a mac address like "address space"
<bkerensa> slangasek: the device is paired but it just doesnt show up in -> sound settings
<slangasek> if it's paired, you should be able to see the address in the bluetooth settings
<bkerensa> oddly when I click the volume control on the device it does toggle mute on my laptop's internal speakers
<bkerensa> slangasek: yeah I can see the address but its greyed out
<slangasek> and you can copy that address into the script
<slangasek> yes, you don't get to edit the device's address
<slangasek> you get to edit the script :)
<bkerensa> ahh
<bkerensa> slangasek: then I just run the script when I want to use that device?
<slangasek> and pass it either 'hsp' or 'a2dp' as an argument
<slangasek> to specify the profile
<bkerensa> slangasek: ./bt_fix.sh hsp   <-- seems to do nothing even if I pass a2dp
<bkerensa> the address is correct in the script
<slangasek> try running 'sh -x ./bt_fix.sh hsp' and paste the debug output?
<bkerensa> slangasek: http://paste.ubuntu.com/912420/
<slangasek> bkerensa: you have to use _ instead of : in the BT_ID variable
<bkerensa> k
<bkerensa> slangasek: Ok I changed : to _ and ran again it mutes my sound but does not seem to enable the BT devices functionality
<slangasek> and do you still not see the bluetooth device in the sound prefs?
<bkerensa> slangasek: nope
<bkerensa> also I noticed when I click the BT indicator and click my device in pull down and click Sound Settings directly from there it takes me to System Settings instead of Sound
<slangasek> bkerensa: 'pactl list short'?
<slangasek> yes, there's a bug open about that
<bkerensa> slangasek: pactl list short = http://paste.ubuntu.com/912428/
<slangasek> bkerensa: ah, so pulseaudio is currently not seeing the bluetooth device at all.  Have you tried dropping the connection and re-pairing?
<bkerensa> slangasek: notably... Uhh the reason I got this headset was because after B2 rolled out my audiojack (3.5mm) stopped functioning
<slangasek> (this part of the bluetooth experience really sucks)
<bkerensa> slangasek: yesI have dropped and re-paired
<bkerensa> slangasek: yeah especially since this is LTS
<bkerensa> :D
<slangasek> ok, I don't know how to fix that.  The last time I had to pair a new device was before the latest upstream UI-rewrite disaster
<bkerensa> slangasek: ok I will file a bug perhaps? what should I file this on though?
<slangasek> pulseaudio
<bkerensa> I do not begin to understand which package the defect would be occuring in
<bkerensa> k
<bkerensa> nathwill: I have to run but the banner came out really nice... perfect in quality
<bkerensa> :D
<nathwill> cool!
<nathwill> what's the background color?
<nathwill> we go with white?
<nathwill> fine. didn't wanna talk to you anyways ;)
<bkerensa> nathwill: its white
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> nathwill: sorry for slow response today is my bday so I have been out for lunch and stuffs
<nathwill> happy bday!!
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-04-04
<c_smith> bkerensa, happy birthday! :D
<bkerensa> c_smith: thanks
<bkerensa> FYI Ubuntu Oregon ZNC Server is being upgraded to Ubuntu Server 12.04 Beta 2 (Instability may result but unlikely based my experience so far)
<c_smith> bkerensa, then should I login to the Freenode server until the upgrade is done?
<bkerensa> c_smith: nah its currently happening right now
<bkerensa> with any lucky it should occur transparently
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> I will restart it during a non-peak hour at some point tomorrow perhaps 4am
<c_smith> cool, then I take it the server will need to be restarted? or is that something that usually only needs to happen on PCs?
<bkerensa> c_smith: it will require a reboot ^
<bkerensa> but I do my reboots usually between 2am - 4am PST
<c_smith> cool, not likely going to be on tonight at that time, but come tomorrow, I will have an essay to do, and gotta do it before 8AM the next day, I hate essays....
<c_smith> and it's a college argument essay.
<cy1> I AM A GREAT AND EXTREMELY MODEST PERSON WHICH IS WHY YOU SHOULD PULL THAT STICK OUT YOUR ASS AND STOP BANNING ME FROM CAMPUS GROUNDS YOU ADMINISTRATIVE PRICK
 * cy1 clearly is going places
<c_smith> wtf?
<cy1> It's my college entrance essay, to wile them into accepting moi.
<c_smith> cy1, not even sure what you are talking about.
<c_smith> oh. I see.
<cy1> college... argument essay? uh...
<bkerensa> I am going to be without power almost all afternoon tomorrow
<bkerensa> :(
<c_smith> that sucks,
<cy1> :/
<bkerensa> have a electrician swapping out every receptacle in our place
<bkerensa> and the entire break box
<cy1> Wow, what brought that on?
<bkerensa> so... yeah Pac Power even has to turn off our pole power
<bkerensa> cy1: uhh I would call it having a landlord who has not done his duties over the years to maintain one of his properties
<bkerensa> and our power happened to nuke out the other day
<cy1> bkerensa: obviously all your fault somehow
<bkerensa> electrician came out and said lots of things were not up to code and had to be brought up to code ASAP to prevent a Arc from occuring in the walls and our place from burning to the ground
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> my landlord then tried to play off the electricians comments as a option suggestion for improvements
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> optional*
<cy1> c.C
<cy1> see that's why the concept of land ownership is fundamentally absurd.
<bkerensa> I told my landlord that the electrician said the place is not in compliance with code and could be condemned and shortly thereafter he authorized the electrician to carry out a full overhaul
<cy1> because it's only jerks who get to own any of it!
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> landlord then informed me he was doing this because "we are such good people"
<cy1> And why did my server accidentally the everything D:<
<bkerensa> epic fail
<bkerensa> :P
<cy1> Man I freaking hate Linux memory management.
<cy1> I just have no luck w/ it.
<cy1> Either my programs die because my arbitrary memory limit was too low, since there's no way to measure that stuff
<bkerensa> cy1: how much memory do you have?
<cy1> or else I run a program that just reads files into a buffer giving up the buffer for garbage collection every time, and it consumes all memory and $computer freezes.
<cy1> I dunno like 2 gigabytes.
<cy1> Yeah a hard reset... feh.
<cy1> At least I've got it mostly headless to start up.
<bkerensa> cy1: amd64 or i386?
<cy1> bkerAMD
<cy1> bkerensa: AMD
<bkerensa> I have 6GB of DDR3 on amd64 and never really run into issues memory or CPU wise
<cy1> I don't have 6GB of memory slots.
<bkerensa> I see
<cy1> Besides, more memory doesn't do anything if the kernel doesn't stop programs from consuming memory until it goes into a spinloop and dies.
<cy1> They'll just eat that memory too.
<bkerensa> cy1: well I do crunching which is pretty memory and CPU intensive and memory management seems solid enough to manage that without lagging any other applications on my system
<cy1> The fact that I can kill almost any Linux machine just by displaying the PNG of Doom and it's been that way for years, just irritates me to death.
<bkerensa> usually I'm crunching like 4 or five DC projects simultaneous
<cy1> It's more in the lack of limits on memory acquisition then repeated memory use...
 * c_smith will go off to get something to eat since he forgot to eat dinner
<cy1> I mean here's the program: http://pastebin.com/Pr3jsrXG
<cy1> Clearly a very devious and unexpected application, not straightforward at all.
<bkerensa> c_smith:  I'm nuking znc real quick
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> =o
<bkerensa> hello mechanizedmedic
<mechanizedmedic> hi
<mechanizedmedic> ...ive never used irc before so i thought i'd give it a shot. :)
<bkerensa> mechanizedmedic: excellent
<bkerensa> mechanizedmedic: have you been to any of our events?
<bkerensa> :D
<nathwill> g'night all
<mechanizedmedic> bkerensa: nope. i probably should have.
<bkerensa> mechanizedmedic: We have a event coming up this month for the 12.04 release
<bkerensa> more info is here http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-us-or/1609/detail/
<mechanizedmedic> bkerensa: oh cool! do you do any workshops?
<bkerensa> mechanizedmedic: Not yet but we are working with FreeGeek to bring some workshops there this summer
<mechanizedmedic> bkerensa: i've been really eager to learn to do more with linux. i've been "converted" for a few years but haven't taken the time to learn some of the things i've wanted.
<nathwill> man it's quiet today
<nathwill> hey people... coffee bar is thataway
<blkperl> here's some noise .... java-- java-- java--
<slangasek> pour me a cup of that
<sbeattie> indeed
<nathwill> on top of putting everyone in fear of their jobs, the coffee bar was closed today. boo
<nathwill> just the black and oily for me
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-04-05
<bkero> bring some coffee for yourself
<bkerensa> nathwill: that sucks
<bkerensa> :D
<nathwill> eh?
<bkerensa> I wonder if c_smith realizes I nuked the znc
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> <nathwill> [23:37:39] on top of putting everyone in fear of their jobs, the coffee bar was closed today. boo
<nathwill> ah
<nathwill> yes
<nathwill> lol
<nathwill> twas the turrible
<bkerensa> nathwill: apparently they did do layoffs in hillsboro today
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> at least that is the word on reddit
<nathwill> yeah, building one was apparently pretty brutal
<nathwill> they didn't touch building 2
<nathwill> what's the reddit link?
<bkerensa> http://www.reddit.com/r/Portland/comments/rswzw/yahoo_laying_off_2000_workers_tomorrow/
<bkerensa> =o
<bkerensa> a crying room with kleenex and water bottles
<nathwill> srsly
<nathwill> wow
<nathwill> it's silly to say that the kleenex is a thing
<bkerensa> nathwill: someone was talking about it on the reddit portland chan this morning
<nathwill> we routinely have kleenex and lotion cropping up in our "relaxation" rooms
<bkerensa> :D
<nathwill> make of that what you will
<bkerensa> heh
<nathwill> our dev-random threads were pretty depressing today
<nathwill> lost some folks who've been there for well over a decade
<nathwill> i choose to remain optimistic about things though
<bkerensa> nathwill: I hope things go good :) or at best you guys get bought out
<bkerensa> and kept on
<nathwill> i'm pretty cheerful about the sm. biz unit
<nathwill> we're workin' hella hard and it shows
<nathwill> so we'll see
<bkerensa> nathwill: I got a really awesome bluetooth headset and unfortunately cannot get it to work with Ubuntu :(
<nathwill> it's the best things ever get at a tech company
<nathwill> lol
<nathwill> nice
<nathwill> filed a bug i bet...
<nathwill> whatsa matter w/ it?
<bkerensa> nathwill: yes I have
<bkerensa> nathwill: well it pairs just fine but does not show up in sound settings and no audio goes over it
<bkerensa> so I cannot use it but it pairs =/
<nathwill> ah
<nathwill> interesting...
<nathwill> obviously bt sees it, but not recognized as a sound device
<bkerensa> slangasek tried troubleshooting it with me but imho it seems like it might be a lost cause
<nathwill> you checka da dmesg?
<nathwill> ah
<bkerensa> I see a lot of bluetooth bugs open that have not been worked on so idk
<nathwill> well, i won't bother then, i'm sure slangasek has better debugging skillz than i
<nathwill> my keyboard/mouse is awesome
<bkerensa> better then most I gather :D
<nathwill> if it sees that bt isn't working, the receiver flips to usb mode
<nathwill> like... magical
<bkerensa> I have a pretty good mouse.... a Razer Imperator 2012 Collectors Edition with Gold Plated USB 3.0 Connector and Dual Lasers
<bkerensa> hmm
<bkerensa> nathwill: only a few weeks till UDS and they dont have any tracks posted
<bkerensa> :P
<nathwill> i noticed that
<nathwill> very interesting
<bkerensa> somehow I am supposed to keep busy for 6 days yet they dont even have tracks
<nathwill> will apparently be winging things
<bkerensa> yeah
<nathwill> i'm sure you'll find plenty to do
<bkerensa> yeah... I have to have meetings with some people which I guess will be good
<nathwill> :)
<nathwill> gonna berate mbr council?
<bkerensa> peh
<nathwill> or is that just wishful thinking
<nathwill> lol
<nathwill> you should bring them sour grapes
<nathwill> as a present
<nathwill> (ot) you know what's bad-ass? dspam is bad-ass
<bkerensa> nathwill: mostly will be trying to work with dholbach to plan the future of dev news and also do some training with pleia2 to get the ropes of publishing UWN down
<nathwill> gonna fixa da perl script?
<bkerensa> uhh its fixed now
<bkerensa> someone from #reddit-portland fixed it for UWN :D
<nathwill> heh
<nathwill> go reddit-portland
<bkerensa> brb
<TRAVISg> Hey all any one here?
<bkerensa> heh
<nathwill> uh
<nathwill> bye!
<nathwill> night everyone.
<bkerensa> nath_will: amazing nick
<bkerensa> :D
<nath_will> pfffft
<nathwill> found the upstream for the xchat icon: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xchat/+bug/840673
<lubotu1`> Ubuntu bug 840673 in xchat (Ubuntu) "Please package high-res icons" [Low,In progress]
<nathwill> bkerensa^
<bkerensa> nathwill: Yeah I saw you added the tracker url
<bkerensa> problem is I do not think xchat is maintained for Linux anymore
<nathwill> fingers crossed. it's not a huge deal, but it makes my eye twinge
<bkerensa> they have newer windows versions but Linux has not had a version change lately
<nathwill> of the icon?
<nathwill> or xchat in general
<bkerensa> in general
<bkerensa> Windows is at 2.8.9
<bkerensa> Linux is at 2.8.8
<bkerensa> I e-mailed them last awhile back and there has been no response which is not a good sign
<nathwill> interesting
<bkerensa> Bug #927441
<lubotu1`> Launchpad bug 927441 in unity (Ubuntu Precise) "Far left character in panel (and launcher popups) distorted" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/927441
<nathwill> woot
<bkerensa> nathwill: Openphoto for the win
<bkerensa> :)
<nathwill> super subtle... incredibly annoying
<nathwill> openph??
<bkerensa> openphoto its a photo project
<nathwill> ah
<cweber10> # file: chaos.py
<cweber10> #simple program from book
<cweber10> def main():
<nathwill> this american life's new show "Take the Money and Run for Office" is a worthwhile listen for anyone interested in that kind of thing, btw.
<cweber10>  ack why you deside to paste you silly computer :P
<TRAVISg> Anybody here?
<nathwill> hi TRAVISg
<nathwill> how's it goin?
<TRAVISg> pretty good trying to wade through getting this new machine running right
<TRAVISg> how are you?
<nathwill> good. enjoying my day off, and lazily tidying up the office
<nathwill> picked up some shelving and tossed out my old desk, working on a more open floor plan
<nathwill> would help if i could convince the wife to throw some stuff out
<TRAVISg> have been advised to report a bug for chromium but I have no idea how I ran ubuntu-bug chromium-browser but it said segmentation fault
<nathwill> srsly?
<nathwill> hrm
<TRAVISg> Hey I know of a place that will come by and pick up if you have usable things to donate
<nathwill> i may hit you up on that. :) can't say for sure until the wife inspects the "to-dispose" pile for any overly-aggressive disposal choices
<nathwill> i know a good portion of it is computer parts that'll end up going to freegeek
<TRAVISg> always shade it with about twenty percent you know will stay right?
<nathwill> haha
<TRAVISg> travis@N00B:~$ ubuntu-bug chromium-browser
<TRAVISg> Segmentation fault
<TRAVISg> That make sense to you
<TRAVISg> ???
<TRAVISg> I have never reported a bug before
<TRAVISg> Sorry to side track your project I am smashing my head into this :)
<TRAVISg> reading up on the documentation for bug reporting I can't find this
<nathwill> uh...
<nathwill> second
<nathwill> sorry, had stepped away
<nathwill> nice hostname, btw. lol
<TRAVISg> Whats that?
<TRAVISg> my host name?
<nathwill> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<nathwill> this has the different ways to do it
<nathwill> you don't necessarily need to use ubuntu-bug to file the bug
<nathwill> it can be helpful
<nathwill> but if it's not working, collect whatever info you can
<nathwill> so... i guess Fabian Scherschel works for Canonical now...
<nathwill> which is surprising, to say the least
<TRAVISg> Don't remember him
<bkerensa> nathwill: who is he?
<nathwill> the german guy from linux outlaws podcast
<nathwill> rabidly anti-ubuntu
<nathwill> maybe it's an april fools joke...
<nathwill> ah
<nathwill> disregard
<nathwill> lol
<TRAVISg> Just to see if this rings a bell this is the output I get when I start Chromium travis@N00B:~$ chromium-browser
<TRAVISg> /usr/share/themes/Ambiance/gtk-2.0/gtkrc:715: Unable to find include file: "apps/chromium.rc"
<TRAVISg> Segmentation fault
<nathwill> nary a clue, sorry
<TRAVISg> just in the hopes that it isn't a chromium problem but something else that you may recognize
<TRAVISg> No worries
<TRAVISg> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/chromium-browser/+bug/974719
<lubotu1`> Ubuntu bug 974719 in chromium-browser (Ubuntu) "Chromium will not start" [Undecided,New]
<TRAVISg> My first bug let me know if I need to change something?
<TRAVISg> Any advice?
<bkerensa> TRAVISg: does Chromium crash when the bug occurs ^
<TRAVISg> It wont start or if it does it crashes instantly
<bkerensa> k
<bkerensa> TRAVISg: I have responded to your bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/chromium-browser/+bug/974719
<lubotu1`> Ubuntu bug 974719 in chromium-browser (Ubuntu) "Chromium will not start" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<bkerensa> ball is in your court now ;)
<TRAVISg> I tried using Ubuntu-bug it gave output of segmentation fault
<bkerensa> TRAVISg: try "apport-collect 974719"
<TRAVISg> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/chromium-browser/+bug/974719
<lubotu1`> Ubuntu bug 974719 in chromium-browser (Ubuntu) "Chromium will not start" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<TRAVISg> this is what happened from that basically same output
<bkerensa> TRAVISg: click the link that it outputs or copy it to a browser then authorize it
<bkerensa> and re-run ^ the apport-collect
<TRAVISg> ah switched my default browser to firefox in system settingsthat seems to have helped
<TRAVISg> Check that out now https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/chromium-browser/+bug/974719
<lubotu1`> Ubuntu bug 974719 in chromium-browser (Ubuntu) "Chromium will not start" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<bkerensa> TRAVISg: ok updated
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-04-06
<bkerensa> TRAVISg: try the regular xchat and not the gnome
<TRAVISg_> Hello anybody home???
<bkerensa> always
<nathwill> test?
<nathwill> hrm
<bkerensa> nathwill: test
<nathwill> sorry, was surprised to find myself already connected when i came into work
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> nathwill: its ok to idle ;)
<nathwill> haha
<nathwill> i'm usually idle
<travis_> hello all
<TRAVISg> Hey there think I got his working
<TRAVISg> hello all
<bkerensa> ello
<TRAVISg> does it take a really long time when you test the download servers in update manager?
<bkerensa> TRAVISg: it shouldnt take more then a couple minutes depending on your connection speed
<TRAVISg> weird I guess I am getting hung
<TRAVISg> I will just go with UO that has been pretty fast
<tgm4883> I've always had better luck with OSUOSL
<bkerensa> speeds vary by how many people are downloading how big of a pipe they have and if its capped.... Notably some of the Oregon mirrors lag in updates so I use the main US Mirror
<bkerensa> tgm4883: OSU OSL is one week behind in updates
<bkerensa> ;)
<tgm4883> bkerensa, OSUOSL has three sites around the country
<tgm4883> bkerensa, interesting, they should be syncing every few hours I thought
<tgm4883> bkerensa, have you told anyone in #OSUOSL?
<bkerensa> tgm4883: I am sure they are aware since I told their NOC team a few times now
<bkerensa> it doesnt seem to be of big importance to them
<bkerensa> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+mirror/ubuntu.osuosl.org-archive
<bkerensa> Its not just OSU though it seems the Oregon mirrors are constantly lagging behind on updates
<tgm4883> Although I doubt it, maybe when we setup our mirror here we will make it public
<bkerensa> tgm4883: here/where?
<tgm4883> Chemeketa Community College
 * bkerensa was considering seeing if a Ubuntu Oregon mirror might be possible
<bkerensa> there would need to be enough support from the loco
<bkerensa> tgm4883: That is cool if Chemeketa gets a pub mirror
 * sbeattie doesn't believe the launchpad status page, looking at ftp://ftp.osuosl.org/.2/ubuntu/pool/main/u/update-notifier/ , it has update-notifier packages that were only accepted into the archive at about 9am (PDT) this morning.
<sbeattie> namely, update-notifier 0.119ubuntu2
<bkerensa> oh tiaz is in our channel and the mirror person :LD
<bkerensa> sbeattie: yeah OSU OSL says their mirror is up to date
<tiaz> hi :)
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-04-07
<nathwill> oh man... what a day
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-04-08
<c_smith> hello
<c_smith> yo
<c_smith> anyone alive here?
<c_smith> can't be a knife using Portal technology that killed anyone, they don't do any harm, but look like they go right through you. XD
<bkerensa> hello Azendale
#ubuntu-us-or 2013-04-02
<bkerensa> bdmurray: any luck on the lp improvements?
#ubuntu-us-or 2013-04-05
<bkerensa> slangasek: Can you sponsor a upload so calculator will work on raring? :)
<slangasek> 'calculator'?
<bkerensa> https://code.launchpad.net/~bkerensa/ubuntu/raring/gnome-calculator/fix-for-1155590/+merge/157431
<bkerensa> ^
<slangasek> bkerensa: I'm unlikely to have time to look at it today; the debconf meeting also ate more of my day than I had to spare
<bkerensa> kk
#ubuntu-us-or 2014-04-01
<blkperl> slangasek: I think I ran into, bug 1220165
<lubotu1> bug 1220165 in parted (Ubuntu) "Error informing the kernel about modificatons" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1220165
<blkperl> it sure doesn't seem fixed...
<slangasek> blkperl: you ran into this error in the installer?
<blkperl> yeah
<slangasek> please file a new bug report
<blkperl> ok
<slangasek> (piling onto a bug report about Ubuntu installer on powerpc is a good way to get nothing accomplished)
<slangasek> curiously, partman+lvm is being actively discussed on #ubuntu-devel at the moment
<blkperl> hmmm
 * blkperl attempts to use known working drivemap before filing a new bug
<blkperl> slangasek: and now mount is hanging in busybox....
 * blkperl hates that busybox doesn't have strace
<slangasek> special
<blkperl> slangasek: lockd_up: makesock failed, error=-5
<blkperl> bug 1300943
<lubotu1> bug 1300943 in parted (Ubuntu) "parted unable to inform kernel of partition change" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1300943
<blkperl> slangasek: how i can get /var/log/syslog without nfs/scp/ssh ?
<blkperl> since mount is failing me
<slangasek> blkperl: OCR
<blkperl> whats OCR?
<slangasek> optical character recognition? :)
<blkperl> slangasek: another issue, this time precise, its just sitting at the purple screen of death, last syslog message good signature from ftp@ubuntu..
<blkperl> nvm figured it out, drivemap was broken symlink
<blkperl> oh the debian-installer can start a webserver with logs
<blkperl> nope that wasn't it, still purple screen of death
#ubuntu-us-or 2015-04-01
<bkerensa> kees: you check out postmates at all?
#ubuntu-us-or 2015-04-04
<sgclark> wxl: ping
#ubuntu-us-or 2015-04-05
<sgclark> wxl: ping
#ubuntu-us-or 2017-04-03
<big_t> Burger King for lunch 😐
<wxl> meh
<big_t> Most all fast food sucks anymore..
<wxl> unless taco cart
<big_t> True
 * wxl has homemade shredded beef waiting for him for lunch
<big_t> Nice
<big_t> 4 rodeo cheeseburgers​ to the dome, I see a nap in the near future.
<wxl> good night
<wxl> xp is unsupported
<wxl> and full of security issues
<wxl> once you have it set up, it should Just Work™
<wxl> i will say there have been some rumblings about removing support for i386, but that's not anything that's going to happen immediately
<wxl> oh darnit
<wxl> i'm having this whole conversation on the wrong channel >:(
<big_t> Lol
